# Italia - Bulgaria: 6 Settembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Rai 1.



## admin (4 Settembre 2015)

La nazionale di Antonio Conte, dopo aver battuto a fatica Malta con il punteggio di 1-0, torna in campo per affrontare la Bulgaria.

Italia - Bulgaria, si gioca Domenica 6 Settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Barbera di Palermo.

L'Italia, grazie alla vittoria su Malta ed al pareggio tra la Croazia e l'Azerbaigian, ha agguantato il primo posto nel girone. Ora devo mantenerlo con una vittoria.

Dove vedere Italia - Bulgaria in tv?

Diretta su Rai 1 a partire dalle ore 20:45.

A seguire, news, formazioni, informazioni e commenti.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2015)

up


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Pareggiamo, scontato come la morte


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Pareggiamo, scontato come la morte



Se giochiamo come ieri sera, rischiamo anche di perderla


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo come ieri sera, rischiamo anche di perderla



Probabile


----------



## Dany20 (4 Settembre 2015)

Vinceremo come sappiamo vincere: 1-0 soffertissimo.


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Settembre 2015)

Volevo andare allo stadio come ho fatto le altre volte, ma stavolta non posso.  Comunque mi auguro vincano, ma dopo le difficoltà di ieri sera,in cui l'avversario era veramente modesto, mi aspetto qualunque risultato.


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Spero venga censurata per contenuti inappropriati, meglio Don Matteo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2015)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, possibile impiego dal 1' minuto per De Sciglio sulla fascia destra mentre Darmian verrebbe spostato a sinistra.*


----------



## martinmilan (5 Settembre 2015)

bulgaria norvegia e l'insidioso azerbaijian...non è scontato che passiamo.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2015)

up


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

partita delicatissima...all'andata abbiamo sofferto e non poco..


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Settembre 2015)

Vincendo è praticamente fatta per la qualificazione

Il punto è che chi domineranno come all'andata


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni


Italia (4-3-3): Buffon; Darmian (Florenzi), Bonucci, Chiellini, De Sciglio; Parolo, De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Pellé, El Shaarawy. All.: Antonio Conte


Bulgaria (4-2-3-1): Mihaylov; Bandalovski, Aleksandrov, Bodurov, Minev; Dyakov, Chochev; Manolev, Popov, Nedelev; Rangelov. All.: Ivajlo Petev*


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> 
> 
> Italia (4-3-3): Buffon; Darmian (Florenzi), Bonucci, Chiellini, De Sciglio; Parolo, De Rossi, Verratti; Candreva, Pellé, El Shaarawy. All.: Antonio Conte
> ...



Già il non vedere Pirlo in campo è un bene ( sempre rispetto per il grande campione che è , però mi spiace , ma con Malta a momenti neanche riusciva a battere i. Calci d'angolo )


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Già il non vedere Pirlo in campo è un bene ( sempre rispetto per il grande campione che è , però mi spiace , ma con Malta a momenti neanche riusciva a battere i. Calci d'angolo )



Beh De Rossi non è molto meglio.

Era da mettere verratti al centro con Florenzi o un'altra mezzala.


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh De Rossi non è molto meglio.
> 
> Era da mettere verratti al centro con Florenzi o un'altra mezzala.



Parolo - Verratti - Florenzi sarebbe stato meglio. Anche se Parolo non mi entusiasma molto. Ma purtroppo in questo momento le riserve del Belgio sarebbero titolari da noi


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*La Norvegia sta battendo la Croazia 2-0*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2015)

Mi sta bene questa formazione, anche se avrei preferito Florenzi mezz'ala e Verratti davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> *la norvegia sta battendo la croazia 2-0*


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2015)

*FORMAZIONE UFFICIALE:*

Buffon; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chielini, Darmian; Verratti, De Rossi, Parolo; Candreva, Pellé, El Shaarawy.


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONE UFFICIALE:*
> 
> Buffon; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chielini, Darmian; Verratti, De Rossi, Parolo; Candreva, Pellé, El Shaarawy.



Mi sembra la formazione migliore, forse avrei messo florenzi al posto di Parolo. VERRATTI è una mezz'ala, io lo vedo più simile ad iniesta che a Pirlo.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONE UFFICIALE:*
> 
> Buffon; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chielini, Darmian; Verratti, De Rossi, Parolo; Candreva, Pellé, El Shaarawy.


Finalmente una formazione accettabile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Finalmente una formazione accettabile.



.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

rigore da ripetere


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2015)

rigore per l'italia, de rossi 1-0


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*Gol di De Rossi

1-0 Italia *


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

Ancora gira De Rossi, pazzesco.


----------



## Mou (6 Settembre 2015)

De Rossi è ormai impresentabile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> De Rossi è ormai impresentabile.



Purtroppo è vero  , però almeno i rigori li sa ancora tirare


----------



## Mou (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è vero  , però almeno i rigori li sa ancora tirare



Vero, ma per i 6.5 milioni che gli date è un po' poco


----------



## Aragorn (6 Settembre 2015)

Che stadi orribili che abbiamo, quando ho acceso credevo stessimo giocando in Bulgaria ..


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

Buon primo tempo. Troppe occasioni sprecate. Questa è la formazione giusta.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Vero, ma per i 6.5 milioni che gli date è un po' poco



L'anno prossimo va in scadenza, quindi o nel 2017 si svincola, o accetta un ingaggio più basso,


----------



## Mou (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo va in scadenza, quindi o nel 2017 si svincola, o accetta un ingaggio più basso,



Sinceramente penso che De Rossi vi rimarrà sul groppone qualche altro anno, poi MLS. Stasera sta confermando che col calcio ad alti livelli ha chiuso, a parte qualche sporadico exploit.


----------



## Renegade (6 Settembre 2015)

Io farei lo scambio De Rossi-De Jong al volo se potessi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sinceramente penso che De Rossi vi rimarrà sul groppone qualche altro anno, poi MLS. Stasera sta confermando che col calcio ad alti livelli ha chiuso, a parte qualche sporadico exploit.



Ha detto che se vince lo scudetto, si svincola, anche se ancora sotto contratto ( in realtà lo ha detto dopo Roma -Cesena del 2014 ) 
Per favore fatecelo vincere


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io farei lo scambio De Rossi-De Jong al volo se potessi.



Io abbatterei entrambi


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Settembre 2015)

pellè migliore in campo


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2015)

L'Italia nel primo tempo mi sta piacendo, bene gli esterni e Verratti meglio oggi che insieme a Pirlo.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Settembre 2015)

Espulso Capitan Futuro...


----------



## Mou (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io abbatterei entrambi



Nel
Mentre espulso De Rossi


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

non ho visto gli highlights dl primo tempo ma non ditemi che candreva ha simulato..non ditemelo vi prego...quello simula sempre.

rosso de rossi...impresentabile.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma va a... De Rossi che fai!?


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io farei lo scambio De Rossi-De Jong al volo se potessi.


Mi tengo volentieri De Jong piuttosto che i 6mln di De Rosso.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Settembre 2015)

10 contro 10, cambia niente


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nel
> Mentre espulso De Rossi



 sto rinco


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma sto morto che parla è Trapattoni ???


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2015)

De Zozzi orripilante e impresentabile


----------



## BB7 (6 Settembre 2015)

Verratti é fortissimo


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2015)

*Italia Bulgaria 1-0 FINALE *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2015)

Elsha conferma di avere colpi da Campione, ma conferma che deve migliorare ancora moolto, e poi deve finirla di fare sempre, sempre, la stessa cosa...


----------



## Schism75 (6 Settembre 2015)

Purtroppo questa nazionale é stitica. Sbagliano troppi goal. É incredibile. Io vorrei vedere Vasquez dietro Gabbiadini ed Eder.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

Buona prova degli azzurri ma troppe occasioni sprecate. Troppi limiti abbiamo. Potevamo fare 3 o 4 gol.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Elsha conferma di avere colpi da Campione, ma conferma che deve migliorare ancora moolto, e poi deve finirla di fare sempre, sempre, la stessa cosa...


Concordo. Cerca sempre il destro a giro. È forte ma deve ancora maturare molto. Bene anche De Sciglio.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Dobbiamo vincere la prossima , e siamo matematicamente qualificati


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Settembre 2015)

cmq secondo me candreva ha simulato..


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Settembre 2015)

diventerà presto un Meme


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> diventerà presto un Meme



Che faccia che ha Conte, i meme con lui sono troppo facili da fare ( es la faccia al 4-2 della fiorentina di 2 anni fa , quando lo vidi in diretta lo dissi subito che ne avrebbero fatto un meme  )


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Settembre 2015)

Ottima partita di De Sciglio, sembra piu tranquillo e sicuro in azurro


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Guardacaso con una formazione appena decente (fuori un cadavere come Pirlo o cessi ambulanti come Bertolacci e Soriano) sfoderiamo una prestazione più che dignitosa.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Settembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cmq secondo me candreva ha simulato..



non sarebbe la prima volta...


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2015)

In vista dell'Europeo quale potrebbe essere secondo voi attualmente la formazione potenzialmente titolare in Francia?

_Buffon
Darmian-Bonucchi-Chiellini-De Sciglio
Verratti-Marchisio-Florenzi
Candreva-Pellè/Immobile-El Shaarawy/Insigne/Gabbiadini_

Ho abbozzato quella che potrebbe essere l'11 titolare provando ad immedesimarmi in Conte.
Partendo dal presupposto (utopico) che tutti i giocatori siano nello stesso stato di forma, credo che la difesa sopra riportata sia quella che dà maggiori garanzie. Non so se sia una difesa fenomenale o meno, ma gli altri giocatori italiani sono peggio di loro. Sulle fasce Antonelli può essere un buon ricambio, gli altri non lo so (Pasqual non è un ragazzino, Abate non lo auguro nemmeno al peggior nemico, Santon non è mai stato provato, ecc...). Al centro mi piacerebbe che venissero "buttati nella mischia" per acquisire esperienza internazionale sia Rugani che Romagnoli, che dopo l'Europeo vorrei vedere in pianta stabile in Nazionale maggiore.
Passando al centrocampo, Verratti DEVE diventare un faro, un titolare inamovibile di questa Nazionale, essendo, a mio avviso, già ora il giocatore più forte della Nazionale assieme a Buffon. Marchisio l'anno scorso al posto di Pirlo si è disimpegnato molto bene e mi piacerebbe vederlo in quel ruolo, dove potrebbe garantire molta più continuità rispetto a Pirlo e De Rossi. Florenzi, per quanto mi riguarda, è un altro giocatore che non può non partire titolare: ogni anno cresce sempre di più, ormai già da 2 anni sta dimostrando di essere un giocatore di sicuro affidamento, con in più il jolly della duttilità che non guasta mai.
I problemi, a mio avviso, sorgono in attacco. Candreva, nonostante la prestazione un po' opaca di ieri sera, può essere un punto fermo a destra, dove già dall'anno scorso in Brasile è stato una delle poche note liete assieme a Darmian. Gli altri 2 posti per il momento sono 2 grossi punti interrogativi: sulla sinistra penso che si giochino il posto il Faraone (ieri positivo), Gabbiadini e Insigne, mentre al centro manca un vero numero 9 sul quale costruire l'attacco (Pellè e Immobile si impegnano molto, ma non sono i giocatori in grado di assicurare un gran numero di gol).


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> diventerà presto un Meme



Prevedi il futuro 







Aggiungo anche






Trap Premier dell'Universo


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Prevedi il futuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trap re del mondo


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Trap re del mondo



InTripColTrap è da oscar. Date le chiavi del mondo e dell'universo al Trap


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> InTripColTrap è da oscar. Date le chiavi del mondo e dell'universo al Trap



Solo re dell'Universo? No No No fa il mona , il Trap merita molto di più


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Solo re dell'Universo? No No No fa il mona , il Trap merita molto di più



Il Trap è l'universo 

P.S: Noto con piacere che le nostre conversazioni hanno sempre un altissimo tasso culturale


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2015)

Come si può non amare il Trap?
Che idolo


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il Trap è l'universo
> 
> P.S: Noto con piacere che le nostre conversazioni hanno sempre un altissimo tasso culturale


Esatto. Prima del non c' era nulla , poi ci fu il Big Trap e nacque l'universo 
P.s le nostre conversazioni hanno un altissimo livello di ignoranza


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Esatto. Prima del non c' era nulla , poi ci fu il Big Trap e nacque l'universo
> P.s le nostre conversazioni hanno un altissimo livello di ignoranza



Big Trap  

Esatto! Ed è proprio questo il bello! Viva l'ignoranza


----------



## Ma che ooh (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Big Trap
> 
> Esatto! Ed è proprio questo il bello! Viva l'ignoranza


 sempre e comunque


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2015)

Io Conte non lo sopporto più, penso sia l'allenatore più sopravvalutato sulla faccia della Terra.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io Conte non lo sopporto più, penso sia l'allenatore più sopravvalutato sulla faccia della Terra.



.


----------

